# Oh, to my embarrasment!



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My wife went to Milwaukee to visit her mother (Saturday is 'visiting day') and I'm home with the mutt. I've played in the computer, gone to the mall for substandard, over-priced coffee, and did some research of "The Giant Mouse Biblio."

In my travels I found a dull, unsharpened knife in my possession. Obviously I didn't need it immediately, but still, a rep is a rep.

The mutt has been fed, and I'm searching for food, but I intend to polish out this latest folder. It has a graceful arc to its bevel, and if I re-profile it back a degree or two it should split a jugular vein faster than community property.

It's gotta be done, idle hands got one of my quasi-uncles in trouble. My aunt married the dunce, and oh well, that's a long story...

(BTW, my computer is attaching old pictures, please ignore it.)


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As I stated, I'm polishing a knife which is optimum for slashing. The perfect arc of the bevel is perfect for this type of slicing. It should be great for getting some ignorant ruffian to let me or my wife go--immediately.

I like the shape, taper and alloy of the blade. The metal handle sucks, but I don't have any others to willfully destroy. The edge was roughed in with a touch of some muscle, but is shaped properly now. The rest should be routine polishing.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I started to polish the edge with some superior stones from Ken Schwartz. Even I was amazed by his latest shipment! The stones had an incredibly uniform density. They cut and polished with this evenly uniform grind.

I intend to make this knife a defensive tool to protect my wife and I. If the rest of the stones leave this superior edge of the first 1K stone, this tool will be a scalpel...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, it took most of the day, but the work is done. I have no idea what mad scientist (who sidelines as an alloy hardener) got ahold of the blade-blank that made my folder!

People usually joke on how serious edges could remove a guy's fingers with a practiced slash. Heck, I think my wife could remove your tonsils (and you wouldn't notice) even with a her shaky right hand. Ah, what the heck, once a lefty always a lefty. I'd let her carve up an aggressor with her good wing...

If you get a chance, call Joyce for superior cutlery and Ken Schwartz for the polishing equipment. I just hold the fantastic tools invented by superior hobbyists!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't know why this works, but it does. If you want your knife insanely sharp, buff it with glass and paper in the afternoon.

Then, after dinner, buff it again. Trust me, your knife is now dangerous for you, too.

I have a theory. For example, mercury is a liquid metal. So technically, all metal is a 'liquid,' it's just solid due to its make-up and the room temperature.

If that is correct, when I buff the edge a second time at night, the 'liquid' edge gets re-aligned a second time. Buffing a new edge twice seems to make any edge remarkably keen.


----------

